# Pursuit/Thunder spray volume



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm going to tackle my weed problem in my alfalfa/orchard mix and think I will use Pursuit or Thunder (same thing I believe).

In reading, I've seen a wide range of volumes and would like your opinion. I've seen anywhere between 20 - 60 gal/ac with many saying higher the better.

I have a 240gal sprayer and have Teejet AIXR tips (blue and brown). I 'can' put on 60gal/ac but that would mean a LOT of refilling for 20ac (5 refills). it would be worth it to me to treat the weeds well, especially since this is a new stand. But I'd obviously rather do fewer if possible.

What is your experience with Pursuit application and what has given you the best results?

I'm thinking about giving at least one 60gal/ac tank test on a 4ac strip, regardless of what I do on the rest, just so I can see whether it really makes a difference.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have sprayed Pursuit on Alfalfa mixes at 4 oz I have never gone over 20 gallons per acre most of the time 15 it'll be interesting to see how your trial works out. I kind of think it will dilute the product and you have a lot of runoff but I've never tried it at 60.. we would put surfactant in at one quart per hundred and an AMS substitute at a quart per hundred as well. At the high rate of water you're going to Triple the cost of those. Good luck keep us posted


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just reading the label doesn't appear to be labeled for seedling orchardgrass but is for established.Anyone ever use it seeding yr?


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

I took a good hard look at my alfalfa/orchard yesterday, and I have some dandelion, lots of Henbit, some yellow rocket, musk thistle, and pennycress. My BIGGEST concern is about the spiny amaranth which I know is lurking and should be popping up in the next month or two I suspect. It is my biggest 'problem weed' I believe.

I'm not concerned, specifically, about this cutting. I'm most concerned with establishing quality down the road.

Since both the alfalfa and orchard grass are coming up in this mix, it is actually difficult for me to discern how much is crop vs weeds. Throw in some volunteer Annual Rye, which I planted for last summer, and it is even more difficult for me.

Given my goal is longer term ie next year and onward, quality hay for myself, and selling what I don't need... would you simply mow the tops off the weeds over the alfalfa and take a 'weedy cutting' and then spray or would you go ahead and spray now?

I've learned alot this last year in what NOT to do. I read everything I could find, but now I would definitely use RR alfalfa alone, take out the weeds with Roundup, then add Orchard this fall, a year after alfalfa planting. I think there was just too many weeds waiting in the bank, and without soybeans and Roundup... they are well established in my alfalfa/orchard.

I have an even worse problem with my KBG/Orchard pastures... but I think they were nipped by the cold last fall. I'm going to war with the weeds this summer and see if there is any grass at all in the stand. And I'll redrill EARLY this fall. Hopefully I'll get something next spring that I can work with. I'll also add something such as Oats or wheat for early establishment.

I tried for follow 'instructions'... but I think I didn't have a sprayer myself, and relying on timing on custom spraying just isn't cutting it. I'm prepared this year... and hopefully lessons learned.

I'll be revisiting this issue this spring and summer, and I'll pick your brains again come July/Aug when I'm ready to replant.

Given the amount of rain we had all summer last year, I'm half tempted to just replant right now... heh.


----------

